# First Post - Chopin Ballade No.4 in f minor, Op.52



## LukeJonesPianist (Jan 3, 2019)

Greetings to members of TalkClassical,

This is my first post, I've read the forums on here for some years but never thought to make an account until now. I perform and play a lot myself so I'd like to share with you my latest recording of Chopin's 4th Ballade in f minor, Op.52. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. For those interested I also have a few rare recordings on my YouTube Channel (see the fabulous performance of Emil Gilels with the Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra playing Beethoven 4) and will be uploading more in the near future. I hope you enjoy the links!

Chopin: 




Gilels/Beethoven:


----------

